# тест на логику



## Sfera

http://nazva.net/logic_test1/

мой результат 24 из 30


----------



## ScriptMakeR

29 из 30


----------



## VexMD

27 из 30
Жаль, что не сообщают, где сделаны ошибки.
Вообще, такие тесты должны быть строго ограничены по времени решения.
Когда-то пришлось решать почти такой же тест из 50 вопросов за 15 минут при приеме на работу.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

VexMD, 
А что за работа такая?


----------



## Chinaski

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А что за работа такая?


всякое бывает. У меня однажды на собеседовании поинтересовались смотрю ли я на свои дефикалии после того как схожу в туалет


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski, 

Ну это вообще бред.


----------



## Chinaski

причем я пытался устроиться IT специалистом. Бог отвел меня от этого злачного места))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski, 
Вот просто интересно, а какой ответ правильный/неправильный и почему?


----------



## VexMD

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> VexMD,
> А что за работа такая?


кладовщик.
Как мне потом объяснили, там директор был выпускник МГТУ им Баумана.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

VexMD, 
Ну да, кладовщику просто критически необходимо иметь хорошо развитое логическое мышление


----------



## Кирилл

Правильные ответы: *27* / 30 (90%)

*Описание:*
У вас отлично развито логическое мышление. Если вы и делаете ошибки в рассуждениях, то в основном по случайности или от усталости, но не из-за неумения. Тем не менее, помните, что все хорошее всегда можно улучшить - если, конечно, оно вам надо.


----------



## Phoenix

Правильные ответы: *21* / 30 (70%)

*Описание:*
У вас хорошо развито логическое мышление. Однако вы можете делать ошибки в нестандартных или запутанных случаях. Получив какой-нибудь вывод в результате рассуждения, не торопитесь принимать его за истину. Возьмите за правило перепроверять свои выводы, искать в них ошибки и просто слабые места. Не удивляйтесь, не возмущайтесь, если вас поправляют: возможно, за дело.

Жжесть.. оказывается я не всегда логичен. 


Спойлер: http://nazva.net/logic_test2/



Правильные ответы: *10* / 13 (76.9%)

*Описание:*
Ваше мышление по преимуществу логическое. Вы быстро схватываете новые идеи, интенсивно обучаетесь. Живость и подвижность мышления сочетаются с умением легко делать правильные логические выводы. Вы способны абстрактно мыслить, выделять главное, обобщать факты, находить закономерности и переносить их на новый материал


----------



## fseto

Почти такой же результат: 20 / 30


----------



## Phoenix

VexMD написал(а):


> Вообще, такие тесты должны быть строго ограничены по времени решения.


Возможно оно учитывается тестом.
А вообще этот мир не всегда логичен и это тоже надо учитывать. Вот если при высокой логике ещё и эмоциональные тесты с высоким результатом, то это может говорить о мощности индивида.
То есть, если есть баланс, а не перекос левого и правого полушарий.


Chinaski написал(а):


> всякое бывает. У меня однажды на собеседовании поинтересовались смотрю ли я на свои дефикалии после того как схожу в туалет





ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Вот просто интересно, а какой ответ правильный/неправильный и почему?


Я понял.. это тест на правдивость У кента, при устройстве на должность попкаря (сторожевой в тюрьме) спрашивали - бывает ли у него жидкий стул..


----------



## SNS-amigo




----------



## Phoenix

Так вот к уузках толк знает..ммм.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Этой задачке 100 лет в обед. Там в описании много воды налито, чтобы нас запутать, хотя достаточно было написать - задача в том, что:

*Нужно отделить обстоятельства, которые доказаны и всегда истинны. И всЁ! *
Остальное описание задачи - мусор, призванный запутать.



Спойлер: См. схему-примеры



1. Шмурдик боится как мышей, так и тараканов.
- шмурдик не боится тараканов; - это не доказано, потому не принимается!
*+* шмурдик боится мышей; - это доказано, потому принимается!
- шмурдик боится мышей больше, чем тараканов, но и тараканов боится тоже; - это не доказано, потому не принимается!

9. Джон всегда либо урдит, либо мурлит.
- Джон иногда урдит - это не доказано, неистинно [про иногда не говорилось!], потому не принимается!
- Джон иногда урдит, а иногда мурлит - это не доказано, неистинно [про иногда не говорилось!], потому не принимается!
*+* Джон никогда не занимается одновременно и урдением, и мурлением - [либо-либо!] - это доказано, потому принимается!

10. Журналисты наврали, что бздыш болотный безграмотен и нахален.
- на самом деле бздыш болотный образован и тактичен; - это неизвестно и не доказано, потому не принимается.
- на самом деле бздыш болотный безграмотен, но не нахален; - это неизвестно и не доказано, потому не принимается.
+ те журналисты солгали; - [наврали-солгали] - это истинно, ничего лишнего! - это доказано, потому принимается!





ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Вот просто интересно, а какой ответ правильный/неправильный и почему?


Почему, написал выше.
А какой правильный - см. вложение, там я сделал скриншоты.
Пароль к архиву - мой порядковый номер пользователя.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 10. Журналисты наврали, что бздыш болотный безграмотен и нахален.


А мог я пропустить вопрос ? - не помню что бы я отвечал на него..


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, если пропустил и не ответил, то видимо посчитали за неправильный.
Но там есть примерно три вопроса, где ответ содержит еле заметное допущение, потому три ошибки - это нормально.
Но как я и сказал выше - нужно выбирать только *жёстко доказанные* и *жёстко истинные ответы*, никаких допущений.
А два вопроса про уузку - это поблажка-обучалка, если начать отвечать с 26-27 вопроса, то остальные продут как по маслу.


----------



## Phoenix

Вася задолбался отвечать на глупые вопросы, но тест прошёл 


Спойлер: 23 / 30 (76.7%)



Правильные ответы: *23* / 30 (76.7%)

*Описание:*
У вас хорошо развито логическое мышление. Однако вы можете делать ошибки в нестандартных или запутанных случаях. Получив какой-нибудь вывод в результате рассуждения, не торопитесь принимать его за истину. Возьмите за правило перепроверять свои выводы, искать в них ошибки и просто слабые места. Не удивляйтесь, не возмущайтесь, если вас поправляют: возможно, за дело.


В пределах как минимум 3-х баллов результат тот же.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вася задолбался отвечать на глупые вопросы, но тест прошёл


 Phoenix, 
Контрольный: 
*Вася задолбался отвечать на глупые вопросы, но тест прошёл*
- Вася не задолбался отвечать, может и тест прошел
- Вася задолбался и тест не прошёл
- Вася тест прошёл


----------



## Phoenix

Не задолбался бы Вася - тест бы не прошёл  Вот у меня такая логика.. Вот кстати и алгоритмы логики разные могут быть. Такие например.
"..Если ты научишься выбирать, то твои яблоки упадут в небо.."


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, Правильный - Вася тест прошёл!



Phoenix написал(а):


> Если ты научишься выбирать, то твои яблоки упадут в небо


Имеешь ввиду - "Если... то..."
Это предложение не может говорить об истинных фактах, т.к. содержит элементы допущения, т.е. условие или ситуацию, при котором они (факты) могут иметь место. Но в данном предложении правильным будет присутствие еще наречия "возможно", т.к. действие "научишься выбирать" не гарантирует стопроцентного и обязательного исполнения "яблоки упадут в небо".
Т.е. "то твои яблоки, возможно, упадут в небо".


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Имеешь ввиду - "Если... то..."


Вот условия.


----------



## Dragokas

Ачумелые тесты -))

24/30. Дернул уушку за ушко


----------



## Охотник

Правильные ответы: *25* / 30 (83.3%)

*Описание:*
У вас хорошо развито логическое мышление. Однако вы можете делать ошибки в нестандартных или запутанных случаях. Получив какой-нибудь вывод в результате рассуждения, не торопитесь принимать его за истину. Возьмите за правило перепроверять свои выводы, искать в них ошибки и просто слабые места. Не удивляйтесь, не возмущайтесь, если вас поправляют: возможно, за дело.

С некоторыми я запутался. Так все завалировано.


----------



## Кирилл

не знаю...по моему вопросы вполне прозрачны и контекст осмысленный.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
Аналогично думаю. Но всеже прикольно


----------



## Кирилл

Так конечно прикольно))
Я вообще люблю тесты.
Как говорится опросы населения нужны для того,что бы население знало что оно думает,а тесты нужны что бы мы знали какие мы бугагашечки))


----------



## shestale

Обкуренный какой-то придумывал все эти названия...)))


----------



## Кирилл

А слово выхухоль не обкуренный придумал?


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> выхухоль


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale, 
Мда.. Такую красотулину без пары косяков и не обозвать


----------



## Кирилл

И я про тоже!
А кабарга? Выдра? Рыба клоун? А профессия отариноларинголог? (а ну ка кто сходу повторит без ошибки))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> отариноларинголог? - а ну ка кто сходу повторит без ошибки



ухо-горло-нос  или ЛОР


----------



## Phoenix

То есть про быдлозавров все знают 
*Все пуфелки радуют умом или красотой, а иногда даже и тем, и другим. -* а это вообще дискриминация по половому признаку


----------



## SNS-amigo

> выхухоль





Спойлер: анекдот



Лисенок и зайчонок подошли к норе и стали туда орать.
- Х#яка, выходи! Х#я-а-а-ка, выходи! Ну, х#яка, выходи же уже!
Точнее лисёнок орет, а зайчонок лапками по входу тарабанит: "Бум-бум-бум!!!"
В норе что-то зашуршало, засопело, заворчало, высовывается нос, а потом и сама морда.
Недовольная морда спросонек ворчит:
- Идиоты, разорались и расшумелись тут! Ну сколько вам раз говорить, не х#яка я, а ВЫХУХОЛЬ!


----------



## Ephemera

24/30
думала, хуже будет))


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> отариноларинголог


отО-рино-ларинголог))


----------



## грум

Chinaski написал(а):


> У меня однажды на собеседовании поинтересовались смотрю ли я на свои дефикалии после того как схожу в туалет


Прикалываешся?


----------



## SNS-amigo

грум,
Это тест на будущего Бил-Гейтса. 
"Светлое настоящее" бывшего главы MS.


----------



## Chinaski

грум написал(а):


> Прикалываешся?


Нет, серьезно говорю. Сам оторопел когда услышал.


----------



## грум

Chinaski написал(а):


> серьезно говорю.


Интересно что курят в таких компаниях,что-бы тесты такие выдумывать?
Ужас какой-то.


----------



## Dragokas

Ну, есть 2 мнения для цели этого.
1. Наблюдение за тем, как поведет себя человек в нестандартной ситуации.
2. Сбить с толку / "подготовить" (раздражение) к следующему вопросу, который и будет иметь основную важность.


----------



## грум

Dragokas написал(а):


> 2 мнения для цели этого.


Я считаю что все эти тесты при приеме на работу не нужны.Как можно понять что человек из себя представляет по какой-то бумажке. Возьми человека с испытательным сроком на месяц, вот тогда можно понять что за человек. Я просто понял что сейчас подбирают на работу не по тому что человек умеет, а по каким-то другим параметрам.


----------



## Chinaski

я еще вспомнил о том, что в этой компании мне назначили встречу на улице, а общались мы в кафе. Этот вопрос они пояснили тем, что так якобы выясняют лживый ли человек или нет, потому что все люди смотрят на свои испоражнения, а если человек говорит что не смотрит значит врет.


----------



## грум

Chinaski написал(а):


> мне назначили встречу на улице, а общались мы в кафе


Я даже боюсь спросить что эта за компания. Вся зашифрованная какая-то.


----------



## Chinaski

грум написал(а):


> Я даже боюсь спросить что эта за компания.


этого я не знал. Я думаю это были какие то мошенники.


----------



## Dragokas

грум, наверное то, что человек выполняет свои обязанности в полном объеме им недостаточно.


----------



## Кирилл

Я неоднократно был на собеседованиях где проводивший собеседование вел себя агрессивно,всячески создавал картину типа у них работать нереально сложно и тяжело.
Это такая тактика прост.
Вообще собеседование это возможность продать свои услуги дороже.
Главное перед тем как туда идти,надо узнать есть ли у компании деньги.
Если контора бедная делать там нечего.


----------



## regist

> Правильные ответы: *30* / 30 (100%)
> *
> Описание:*У вас отлично развито логическое мышление.
> Если вы и делаете ошибки в рассуждениях, то в основном по случайности или от усталости, но не из-за неумения.
> Тем не менее, помните, что все хорошее всегда можно улучшить - если, конечно, оно вам надо.


----------



## Drongo

Ответы можно подсмотреть через исходный код страницы или скрипта рнр если он запускает тест. Я его проходил зимой где-то в январе, ну, мы на голосе с друзьями проходили, смеялись, поэтому сосредоточиться было нереально. ) Хотя объективно, сомневаюсь что набрал бы больше 24 даже если бы в тишине его проходил. Тогда набрал 18 баллов. ) Потом задолбался "переигрывать" и открыв рнр скрипт в тексте нашёл примерно такой код.



Спойлер








PHP:



__
__
__



<!-- Hide JavaScript from Java-Impaired Browsers

function dataBase(tests) {
	var counter=0;
	if (tests.q1[1].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q2[1].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q3[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q4[0].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q5[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q6[0].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q7[0].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q8[1].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q9[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q10[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q11[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q12[0].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q13[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q14[1].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q15[1].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q16[1].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q17[1].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q18[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q19[0].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q20[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q21[0].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q22[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q23[1].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q24[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q25[0].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q26[1].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q27[0].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q28[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q29[2].checked)	{counter++;}
	if (tests.q30[0].checked)	{counter++;}
	
	document.tests.display.value = counter;
}

// End Hiding Script -->


__




Кто в теме поймут что переменная counter++ это счётчик правильных ответов, а условие if проверка ответа, собственно [0], [1], [2] это позиция выбора переключателей в вопросе, их же три, ноль - первый, единица - второй, двойка - третий. Просто нумерация массивов идёт с нуля.

P.S. Правда в тесте по Машиной ссылке не смог найти в исходнике ни ответов ни рнр скрипт, как он проверяет и где хранит ответы не пойму, просто нашёл другой тест и оттуда копирнул исходный код. Если поможете разобрать эту страничку что запускает проверку, буду признателен.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Drongo, так что их где-то искать, если все правильные ответы давно выложены в моем посте.
Ссылка.


----------



## regist

Drongo, в твоём случае похоже было на Java, а здесь похоже на PHP так что страницу с кодом ты не увидешь - в браузер она не загружается. Но вопросы не сложные, думаю и так ты без труда пройдёшь. Тем более как у программиста у тебя наверняка хорошо развита логика и проверка условий . Это я с первого раза прошёл, правда некоторые вопросы (ответы) перечитывал два-три раза перед тем как поставить галочку. На мой взгляд каверзный там только один, там где спишь и храпишь.


----------



## Drongo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Drongo, так что их где-то искать, если все правильные ответы давно выложены в моем посте.


Я с запозданием ответил, а вообще этот ночной пост хотел написать ещё ДО вашего сообщения, аккурат после этого сообщения


VexMD написал(а):


> Жаль, что не сообщают, где сделаны ошибки.


Но поленился...


regist написал(а):


> Это я с первого раза прошёл, правда некоторые вопросы (ответы) перечитывал два-три раза перед тем как поставить галочку. На мой взгляд каверзный там только один, там где спишь и храпишь.


Мне хватит моих 18 баллов, а второй раз даже спустя время проходить тест желания нет, мозги в дудочку скручиваются. )


----------



## Phoenix

Drongo написал(а):


> мозги в дудочку скручиваются


Значит результат не изменится +-18 и будет. У меня тоже от этих вопросиков некомфортное чувство. А вот по SNS-amigo, и regist, видно что им даже нравятся такие каверзы.


regist написал(а):


> На мой взгляд каверзный там только один, там где спишь и храпишь.


Там такого нет. - 18. Когда вы спите, вы всегда мухряете. 
А меня выводили из себя два последних. Корову Бушку.. которая де даёт молока..


----------



## regist

Phoenix написал(а):


> Там такого нет. - 18. Когда вы спите, вы всегда мухряете.


ну, спутал слегка. Написал по памяти, лень было идти смотреть как точно там написано. Кстати, сейчас зашёл перечитал на свежую голову и тут ничего каверзного нет. А то что там слова исковерканы, так имхо, это только помогает. К примеру, ты знаешь, кто такие Тиали и знаешь, что они бывают всех цветов радуги, а там тебе пишут, что они только двух цветов - в итоге это может путать. А так знаешь, только то что они тебе дали по условию и потом просто смотришь какое условие верно.


Phoenix написал(а):


> А меня выводили из себя два последних


два последние это одни из самых лёгких, имхо, особенно 29


> 29. Если покормить бушку, она успокоится. Спокойную бушку можно доить.
> если бушку не кормить, ее нельзя будет доить;
> бушку можно доить, но не кормить, она сама чего-нибудь найдет и съест;
> после кормления бушку можно доить.


А так ещё так и хотелось там ответить, чтобы оставили бедную уузку в покое ))).


----------



## Phoenix

Не смотрел правильные ответы от SNS-amigo, (наверное это не логично..) Блин.. как уж ни старался, увы опять 25 - видимо это убеждения 
Правильные ответы: *23* / 30 (76.7%)
Итого 21-23-23 (в первый раз один вопрос пропустил)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, да брось, не так уж это и важно - пройти этот тест.
Много еще других, где нужны реальные знания, а не подковырки с закорючками.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Phoenix, да брось, не так уж это и важно - пройти этот тест.


Вы не понимаете.. это концептуальный вопрос (посмотрел, сделал корректировки )


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, ну я отделил зерна от плевел и упростил условия теста.

*Нужно отделить обстоятельства, которые доказаны и всегда истинны.*
И это не я придумал, всё это есть в условиях теста, просто они там завуалировали так, что хуже некуда.

Схему-примеры смотрел?



> 1. Шмурдик боится как мышей, так и тараканов.
> - шмурдик не боится тараканов; - это не доказано, потому не принимается!
> + шмурдик боится мышей; - это доказано, потому принимается!
> - шмурдик боится мышей больше, чем тараканов, но и тараканов боится тоже; - это не доказано, потому не принимается!
> 
> 9. Джон всегда либо урдит, либо мурлит.
> - Джон иногда урдит - это не доказано, неистинно [про иногда не говорилось!], потому не принимается!
> - Джон иногда урдит, а иногда мурлит - это не доказано, неистинно [про иногда не говорилось!], потому не принимается!
> + Джон никогда не занимается одновременно и урдением, и мурлением - [либо-либо!] - это доказано, потому принимается!
> 
> 10. Журналисты наврали, что бздыш болотный безграмотен и нахален.
> - на самом деле бздыш болотный образован и тактичен; - это неизвестно и не доказано, потому не принимается.
> - на самом деле бздыш болотный безграмотен, но не нахален; - это неизвестно и не доказано, потому не принимается.
> + те журналисты солгали; - [наврали-солгали] - это истинно, ничего лишнего! - это доказано, потому принимается!



Можно и остальные ответы также разложить по полочкам. Какие особенно интересуют?


----------



## Phoenix

> 3. Если запырку отравить, то она сразу начнет пускать пузыри.
> *если запырка пускает пузыри, то она была отравлена;*
> если запырку не отравить, то она не будет пускать пузыри;
> _*если запырка не пускает пузыри, то она не отравлена._ - она может пускать пузыри по другим случаям ?
> 
> 7. Существуют шакалы с больной мухропендией.
> _*не всякий шакал может похвастаться здоровой мухропендией;_
> не всякий шакал может похвастаться больной мухропендией;
> *существуют шакалы со здоровой мухропендией.*
> 
> 9. Джон всегда либо урдит, либо мурлит.
> Джон иногда урдит;
> *Джон иногда урдит, а иногда мурлит;*
> _*Джон никогда не занимается одновременно и урдением, и мурлением._
> 
> 11. Если тряхнуть бурдылькой, то начнется стрельба. Бурдылькой тряхнули.
> *стрельба уже началась;*
> стрельба начнется когда-нибудь;
> _*стрельба начнется когда-нибудь или уже началась._
> 
> 14. Если почесать угубку за ухом, он начнет довольно шипеть. Если угубок довольно зашипит, то молоко поблизости скиснет.
> _*если не чесать угубка за ухом, то молоко поблизости не скиснет;_
> *если почесать угубка за ухом, молоко поблизости скиснет;*
> молоко вдалеке никогда не скисает от чесания угубков.


На мой взгляд не очевидные варианты, либо равнозначные.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Что-то говорилось про 29-й вопрос. Ну ладно, разберем его и 30-й до кучи.
Эти наиболее очевидны. Правильные также с *плюсами*.

29. Если покормить бушку, она успокоится. Спокойную бушку можно доить.
- если бушку не кормить, ее нельзя будет доить; - это не доказано, неистинно [про не кормить не говорилось!], потому не принимается!
- бушку можно доить, но не кормить, она сама чего-нибудь найдет и съест; - это не доказано, неистинно [про "не кормить" и "сама найдет и съест" не говорилось!], потому не принимается!
*+* после кормления бушку можно доить; - это доказано [покормил - подоил], потому принимается!

30. Если обрадовать бушку, она даст молока. Бушка обрадуется, если дернуть ее за хвост.
*+* если дернуть бушку за хвост, она даст молока; - это доказано [дернул - обрадовал - получил молоко]
- никто не обрадуется, если дернуть его за хвост; - это неизвестно и не доказано [раз бушке это нравится, то утверждение, что "никто не обрадуется" - ложно], потому не принимается;
- если не дернуть бушку за хвост, она не даст молока; - это неизвестно, не утверждалось [нужно было дернуть!], значит не доказано, потому не принимается.
Ааа, не увидел ваши, сейчас посмотрю...


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Что-то говорилось про 29-й вопрос. Ну ладно, разберем его и 30-й до кучи.


Ну говорил.. но не говорил что не правильно ответил. Если они вызвали трудности, то не факт, что не решены 
C 14 понял - скиснуть может и от жары, например..
У Джона получается -
Дано:
1. урдит
2. мурлит
урдит =/= мурлит
(как то так, другого не дано.. то есть понятие ИНОГДА не входит в алгоритм)


----------



## SNS-amigo

> 3. Если запырку отравить, то она сразу начнет пускать пузыри.
> - если запырка пускает пузыри, то она была отравлена;
> - если запырку не отравить, то она не будет пускать пузыри;
> + если запырка не пускает пузыри, то она не отравлена.





> - она может пускать пузыри по другим случаям?


Нет, не может, про другие случаи ничего не говорилось и не утверждалось. Говорилось лишь, что "Если отравить, то сразу и начнет".
-------


> 7. Существуют шакалы с больной мухропендией.
> + не всякий шакал может похвастаться здоровой мухропендией;
> - не всякий шакал может похвастаться больной мухропендией;
> - существуют шакалы со здоровой мухропендией.



Трудно отделить зерна от плевел? Тогда соединяем:
- Существуют шакалы с больной мухропендией, значит "не всякий [не каждый!] шакал может похвастаться здоровой мухропендией"; - *Доказано, потому истинно.*
- Существуют шакалы с больной мухропендией, значит "не всякий [не каждый!] шакал может похвастаться больной мухропендией"; - Белиберда? Да.
- Существуют шакалы с больной мухропендией, значит "существуют шакалы со здоровой мухропендией"; - Близко к правде? Но не сама правда, т.к. про здоровых шакалов ВООБЩЕ не говорилось.
Про Джона было еще в посте №17
9. Джон всегда либо урдит, либо мурлит.
- Джон иногда урдит - это не доказано, неистинно [про иногда не говорилось!], потому не принимается!
- Джон иногда урдит, а иногда мурлит - это не доказано, неистинно [про иногда не говорилось!], потому не принимается!
*+* Джон никогда не занимается одновременно и урдением, и мурлением - *[либо-либо!]* - это доказано, потому принимается!

*Либо, либо, ВСЕГДА, но не одновременно!*


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> - Существуют шакалы с больной мухропендией, значит "существуют шакалы со здоровой мухропендией"; - Близко к правде? Но не сама правда, т.к. про здоровых шакалов ВООБЩЕ не говорилось.


Не говорилось, но разве не вытекает из того что - _Существуют шакалы с больной мухропендией. - _Однозначно есть здоровые.. а. понИл Это как со здоровой болячкой - то есть тоже БРЕД ! (- существуют шакалы со здоровой мухропендией.)


----------



## fseto

Амиго, ощущение, что ты маньяк таких задач))


----------



## Phoenix

Phoenix написал(а):


> (как то так, другого не дано.. то есть понятие ИНОГДА не входит в алгоритм)


Иногда - это неопределённый участок времени, потому не подходит для либо - либо.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, чисто гипотетически, к тесту не относится...
Вряд ли вообще есть здоровые шакалы. Нездоровый образ жизни, питание больными и слабыми животными, особенно падалью, не может привести к 100-процентному здоровью. Потому шакалы или больные, или недавно заболевшие, или уже вымирающие, а еще дохлые или отстреленные охотниками на шакалов. Но никак не здоровые.


----------



## Phoenix

11. Если тряхнуть бурдылькой, то начнется стрельба. Бурдылькой тряхнули.
А тут что ? Не факт что стрельба от бурдыльки ? То есть трясли ей или нет не важно ??




Код:



__
__
__



11. Если тряхнуть бурдылькой, то начнется стрельба. Бурдылькой тряхнули.
[B]стрельба уже началась;[/B]
стрельба начнется когда-нибудь;
*стрельба начнется когда-нибудь или уже началась.


__

SNS-amigo, Ну да, а шакалы в тесте не шакалы вообще ? Нет, ты ответь


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> То есть трясли ей или нет не важно ??


Нет, важно. Про другие факторы, влияющие на стрельбу, ВООБЩЕ не сообщалось.



> 11. Если тряхнуть бурдылькой, то начнется стрельба. Бурдылькой тряхнули.
> - стрельба уже началась;
> - стрельба начнется когда-нибудь;
> + стрельба начнется когда-нибудь или уже началась.



Здесь есть условие "Если..., то...", без утверждения о сиюминутности последствий.
Потому логически верно и то и другое: *+ стрельба начнется когда-нибудь или уже началась.*
У меня сегодня ужасно тупит связь. Уже пожаловался в ТП. Сделать ничего не могут.
Вот была бы в реальности такая бурдылька, чтобы как тряхнул, так и скорость интернет-связи как увеличится!!!
Только чтобы СРАЗУ!!!


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Потому логически верно и то и другое: *+ стрельба начнется когда-нибудь или уже началась.*


когда-нибудь - это значит когда *ни будь*, то есть когда не нужно (по смыслу), фактически никогда.
11. Если тряхнуть бурдылькой, то начнется стрельба. *Бурдылькой тряхнули.*
Этой хренью однозначно тряхнули.. правда не сказали когда.. Придушить бы этих составителей.. хоть когда ни будь, что ли 

3. Если запырку отравить, то она сразу начнет пускать пузыри.
*если запырка пускает пузыри, то она была отравлена; - нет ?*
если запырку не отравить, то она не будет пускать пузыри; //если она пускает пузыри когда вздумается, то
_*если запырка не пускает пузыри, то она не отравлена. // из чего следует, что отсутствие пузырей говорит о Не отравлении ?_


----------



## SNS-amigo

Остался 14-й. Тут все просто.

14. Если почесать угубку за ухом, он начнет довольно шипеть. Если угубок довольно зашипит, то молоко поблизости скиснет.
- если не чесать угубка за ухом, то молоко поблизости не скиснет; - Это не утверждалось [такой эксперимент не проводился], потому не принимается.
*+* если почесать угубка за ухом, молоко поблизости скиснет; - *Да, почесали - молоко скисло - пить уже нельзя! Принимается.*
- молоко вдалеке никогда не скисает от чесания угубков; - Это про молоко вдалеке не утверждалось, потому не принимается.

Для проверки убираем повтор про довольного угубка из предложения "Если почесать угубку за ухом, {он начнет довольно шипеть = Если угубок довольно зашипит}, то молоко поблизости скиснет.
Получается: "Если почесать угубка за ухом, то молоко поблизости скиснет". ЧТД.


Phoenix написал(а):


> это значит когда *ни будь*, то есть когда не нужно (по смыслу), фактически никогда.


"Никогда" - это никогда не наступит.
"Когда-нибудь" - это непременно будет. "Будь" = будет.


Phoenix написал(а):


> _*если запырка не пускает пузыри, то она не отравлена. // из чего следует, что отсутствие пузырей говорит о Не отравлении ?_


Да, "отравление" еще не производилось. Но оно необходимо, чтобы получить пузыри.
"Отравить" - "Пузыри". Другого не дано!

+ если запырка не пускает пузыри, то она ОДНОЗНАЧНО не отравлена.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> "Никогда" - это никогда не наступит.
> "Когда-нибудь" - это непременно будет. "Будь" = будет.


Не согласен. Вот пример - Брошу курить когда-нибудь. (так когда конкретно ?) Когда? Ни(е) будь(ет)..
когда-нибудь (когда не будет (чего не будет?) форма лукавства.. ухода от прямого ответа)


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> + если запырка не пускает пузыри, то она ОДНОЗНАЧНО не отравлена.


А если пускает пузыри, это разве не говорит о том, что :


> 3. Если запырку отравить, то она сразу начнет пускать пузыри.
> если запырка пускает пузыри, то *она была отравлена;*


То есть слово БЫЛА всё портит ? Хм...


> 3. Если запырку отравить, то она сразу начнет пускать пузыри.
> *если запырка пускает пузыри, то она была отравлена;*


А по моему - она была отравлена (ну точно не более одного раза, так ведь, да..) - надо читать так - *она* (жила) *была* (но теперь) *отравлена*, увы и а-ах..
P.S.
_"Я сделался ремесленник: перстам
Придал послушную, сухую беглость
И верность уху. Звуки умертвив,
Музыку я разъял как труп. *Поверил
Я алгеброй гармонию.* Тогда
Уже дерзнул, в науке искушенный, 
Предаться неге творческой мечты".
Александр Сергеевич Пушкин. "Моцарт и Сальери" 
_
P.P.S.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> + если запырка не пускает пузыри, то она ОДНОЗНАЧНО не отравлена.


Возможно это от того, что она уже давно отравлена была... отпузырилась.


----------



## Охотник

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Либо, либо, ВСЕГДА, но не одновременно!


Жесткие задачки. Понял свои ошибки, из твоего Амиго пояснения, но пару задач преодолел с большим трудом. 
Сам бы точно не дотукал. Привык к рассуждением, а тут надо жестко отделить зерны от плевел. У того кто их придумал, голова видать варит и жарит. Профессор наверное какой-нибудь.


----------



## HotBeer

Sfera написал(а):


> мой результат 24 из 30


мой 21
К концу теста реально не хватает концентрации внимания, как минимум, у меня.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Тест на логику №2*
http://nazva.net/logic_test2/
Правильные ответы: 13 / 13 (100%)


----------



## Охотник

12/13
А описание такое же. 
Более человечный тест.


----------



## D'Dragon

27 из 30.
Возможно бы было 28, но мне стало жалко уузку


----------



## Ephemera

маньяки


----------

